# BStarling's Buck



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

BStarling came up for his Fall visit. I put him in a box stand behind our house. Dropped him off this morning before daylight. It was 24 degrees. 
I headed down the road to my stand. The stand he was hunting is my son's stand. He has only hunted it 3 times. 

I got a text message from Bill around 0730. I think it said: "Cow horn DRT in the corn pile." He shot a cow horn with his 8mm Mauser he custom built. I was glad that he was able to take another deer this year.

I am sure he will post pictures when he gets back home. Gonna go hunting again this afternoon. Hope he gets another.

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

uh what's a cow horn DRT ...


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

lol a big spike, dead right there...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

cool ... my favorite type of deer ... DRT


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

Good job Bill ...


----------

